# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : فوائد القاضي أبي الحسين الثقفي ( حاكم الكوفة )

## خالد الأنصاري

حمل :



الجزء من فوائد القاضي أبي الحسين أحمد بن محمد بن حمزة الثقفي حاكم الكوفة ، عن شيوخه .

برواية أبي طاهر السِّلفي ، وسماع عبدالغني المقدسي ، وهو بخطه .

والنسخة مصورة عن نسخة المكتبة الظاهرية .



أهديها لأحبتي من أهل المجلس ، راجياً منهم الدعاء بظهر الغيب .



محبكم / أبومحمد .

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

تابع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

تابع

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

الملف الأخير .





والحمدلله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## الفاروق

بورك فيكم يا شيخ خالد ، وتقبل منكم

----------


## خالد الأنصاري

> بورك فيكم يا شيخ خالد ، وتقبل منكم



وفيكم بارك أخي الحبيب ، وأسأله سبحانه أن يتقبل منا ومنكم .

----------


## طلال

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل خالد
وبارك في علمك وعملك.

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا خالد

----------


## الراوي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## السيوطى

جزاك الله خيرا

----------

